# A Heads up: Very Large Full moon this Friday...



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone into astrophotography is in for a treat this Friday, according to NASA, the full moon which is due on the 12th, is to be the biggest & brightest full moon of the year.
For those with short or slow lenses, it's an ideal time to fill your sensor with Lunar roundness 
For those with long lenses, you'll be treated to some great cropping opportunities!

I'll be having a go with the 70-200 f2.8 and 2x converter.

Remember: Tripod, large aperture with fast shutter (the moon moves), remote release or timed release, scarf and gloves 

Have fun and lets see the images.

http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2008/09dec_fullmoon.htm?list1117049


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Gary. I love star gazing etc. I will take a trip out to the desert to check it out :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers for the tip. Have taken some moon pics before but with a max of 300mm (450mm in 35mm terms) it never exactly fills the frame, but if it will be bigger on friday, I'll hope for clear skys and try again:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> fill your sensor with Lunar roundness


That's almost poetic Gary :thumb:

A word of warning, don't rely on Auto mode when shooting the moon. IME it gets the exposure wrong by a mile - might be OK if your camera can do spot metering - mine can't

This was taken on manual at 1/100s @ f/5.6









This was with the camera in Auto mode - 1/3s @ f/5.6 

The double image is caused by internal reflection between the front element of the lens and the back of the skylight filter I think (most likely, although it could be internal reflection within the lens itself).


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

One thing I will say to anyone who has not shot the moon is this: A full moon is not always the best to capture as there are very little shadows, try shooting just before (waxing) or just after (waning). It really makes a huge difference as the craters, valleys and mountains stick out more.
A full moon shot straight on is like a big bright disc. Don't let this deter you though, have a go....it's fun!

Here's another wee link, this shows the (interactive) lunar cycle from where you live:

http://www.math.nus.edu.sg/aslaksen/applets/eclipticmoon/eclipticmoon.html


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks, I am off out. :car:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL, too early mate. Try tomorrow around sunset and you'll get a great shot of a 7/8 moon with plenty light


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

.... should be a spectacular solar storm, too. Have to hope for clear skies - but more snow forecast....


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our weather report says rain and overcast on Friday, so I may pop out tonight for a while


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Cant wait to see any pics put up, i think the moon looks awesome when seen up close! 

I asked Santa (u know who), for a telescope this year lol, think i need to grow up :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow cant wait.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone else think that the moon has a man made look about it. The circular white dot at the botton and the straight lines running away from it makes it look like it's been fabricated.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Any tips on the prevention of steaming up of lenses?

Last time i went in the back garden with the kids and their telescope to see a good clear moon, i spent ages messing around with it as it couldn't find the moon through the viewfinder for the life of me. The kids got bored and went inside eventually. Then i realised the end of the lens had misted over! Doh!


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

NASA actually said "The moon will be the biggest and brightest"

The moon is always a constant size surely???


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

[airplane] Yes...but don't call me Shirley! [/airplane]


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

lee. said:


> NASA actually said "The moon will be the biggest and brightest"
> 
> The moon is always a constant size surely???


Obviousy the moon must be at it's closest to earth in some time then.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Any tips on the prevention of steaming up of lenses?
> 
> Last time i went in the back garden with the kids and their telescope to see a good clear moon, i spent ages messing around with it as it couldn't find the moon through the viewfinder for the life of me. The kids got bored and went inside eventually. Then i realised the end of the lens had misted over! Doh!


Don't take it straight from a warm envirnment into the cold


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Obviousy the moon must be at it's closest to earth in some time then.


That's better.

Sorry I'm just being a ****y little Sh*#e.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Cloud moving in, looks like I'm gonna miss this great moon.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Cloud moving in, looks like I'm gonna miss this great moon.


All the more reason to jump in the car and go for a spirited drive to somewhere less cloudy!!:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like most of GBs going to be covered though.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, there will be no moon shots for me this evening, it's very overcast at the moment. I left work at 5:30 this evening and there was only a scattering of clouds (Kirkcaldy).

I just hope tomorrow's a better evening 

Camera's on the tripod with the 70-200 & TC-2 fitted, raring to go 

Gary


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Heres one I got last night.
I've had to crop in fairly close as at 450mm (35mm terms) it doesn't fill the frame. Just a slight adjustment to the levels in elements.










What d'ya reckon?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Well, there will be no moon shots for me this evening, it's very overcast at the moment. I left work at 5:30 this evening and there was only a scattering of clouds (Kirkcaldy).


Same here - moon look great as I was driving home but now it's persisting down


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep, pi$$ing down now, very overcast 

Swiftshine: Nice piccie mate, could do with a little sharpening but the details are there for all to see, great stuff


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> Heres one I got last night.
> I've had to crop in fairly close as at 450mm (35mm terms) it doesn't fill the frame. Just a slight adjustment to the levels in elements.
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see that detail, those impact craters are awesome:thumb: I appreciate our atmosphere now


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I have seen bigger pot holes on some of the roads round here lately....:lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ive just had a look and i cant even see the moon :lol:

i had a look through a collection i have of NASA stuff, and found a picture of the moon taken by them, im not sure what they used to take it, but its an amazing picture, very clear

i may try and upload it if i can figure out how to get it onto the computer, its printed on very glossy card so i cant scan or photo it


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> ive just had a look and i cant even see the moon :lol:
> 
> i had a look through a collection i have of NASA stuff, and found a picture of the moon taken by them, *im not sure what they used to take it*, but its an amazing picture, very clear


A space shuttle probably, the world's most expensive tripod! :lol:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's one of the best moonshots, I've seen:

http://www.rc-astro.com/php/phpthum...7c5f01d9ba090bf356b6761f52_dat1208720400.jpeg

It's a large image so just click to view.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Here's one of the best moonshots, I've seen:
> 
> http://www.rc-astro.com/php/phpthum...7c5f01d9ba090bf356b6761f52_dat1208720400.jpeg
> 
> It's a large image so just click to view.


I am looking for the us flag


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Here's one of the best moonshots, I've seen:
> 
> http://www.rc-astro.com/php/phpthum...7c5f01d9ba090bf356b6761f52_dat1208720400.jpeg
> 
> It's a large image so just click to view.


Absolutely superb pic


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Here's one of the best moonshots, I've seen:
> 
> http://www.rc-astro.com/php/phpthum...7c5f01d9ba090bf356b6761f52_dat1208720400.jpeg
> 
> It's a large image so just click to view.


New desktop for a while:thumb:


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^ Me too. Looks good :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

All ive got tonight in Dover is wind,rain & a sky full of clouds


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I warned you all . Whenever there's something worth seeing it always rains.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Here's one of the best moonshots, I've seen:
> 
> http://www.rc-astro.com/php/phpthum...7c5f01d9ba090bf356b6761f52_dat1208720400.jpeg
> 
> It's a large image so just click to view.


Mmmm... now where have I seen that image before... oh yes ...HERE... click on the small moon picture and you will be presented with a massive 4257 x 3572 image. Large enough to print an A1 poster out of it.
Now, I don't know about you, but those pictures look remarkably similar to me, so much so, the only difference I can find (besides size resolution, and orientation) is the authors. 
Now for what I can see the image by Russell Croman seems to be watermarked with his copyright. Yet no mention of this copyright ownership (or any other contact details) is mentioned in the image exif. I find that curios to say the very list. I am not trying to suggest anything ... but I for one would have marked the image with my ownership everywhere. I mean... is a fantastic image, one which you would want to protect as much as possible.... on the other hand, the image I posted, bears no visible marks on it . But look at the exif data, and viola, the author email is right there. (still no copyright info tho) Isn't the internet grand!. 
PS: Noel can be seen on this forum (in which he posted a smaller version of the image with some alterations). Also a de-saturated version with an explanation of how he did the shot can be found here
As for me I was right prepared with my Tripod, 1DsMKIII +500mm+2X convertor... alas, the sky didn't cooperate. So no image form me this time.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lovely moon this morning at 5AM, alas....no camera with me at work, DOHHHH!

Ah well, you can't win them on 

Gary


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I went out last night for a meal with some old work mates, so me and the boy snapped a couple thursday. Good job too, the weather was horrible last night!

A couple from me with a 55-200 lens -



















And two from my 8 year old lad with his ancient hand me down Casio QV-2800UX


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Out of interest i've saturated your picture by 1500 times which just produced pixels of colour but when that was saved and I started reducing the saturation it did this....








Now is it just me but, ignoring the marks, doesn't that look like land and sea. Coincidence I know but interesting all the same


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

> Now is it just me but, ignoring the marks, doesn't that look like land and sea. Coincidence I know but interesting all the same


Should have went to specsavers......


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Should have went to specsavers......


haha good one:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Felt a bit like a paparazzi photographer waiting for a star to come out of hiding after so much publicity, well this star aint got any cloud cover at the moment so grabbed the chance, a heavy crop and high ISO = grain but at least the blighter's been caught.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There is a beautiful day moon outside today. Clear blue sky too.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

S500 said:


> Felt a bit like a paparazzi photographer waiting for a star to come out of hiding after so much publicity, well this star aint got any cloud cover at the moment so grabbed the chance, a heavy crop and high ISO = grain but at least the blighter's been caught.


Nice shot mate. :thumb:

As for the grain, give Neat Image a go, they have a free trial that still works as good. :thumb:

http://www.neatimage.com/

HTH

Maxtor


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Noise Ninja is supposed to be very good. Personally I havent used it. Works as a photoshop plugin accessible through the filters menu.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Finally got round to taking a moon shot myself.

Just a quick crop, levels, and USM in GIMP

*Edit:* One thing I noticed is that although the moon is 250,000 miles away if you set the focus to infinity it's out of focus


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice piccy mate, loving the craters


----------

